# encontrara/encontrase



## Cheeky-Monkey

En aquellos casos en que, durante una de las inspecciones rutinarias, alguno de los operarios encontrase que el material fabricado presenta alguna anomalía o defecto, procederá a la detención de todo el material defectuoso y a su vez, informará a Control de Calidad para que estos últimos decidan el futuro del material.

In those cases, in which during a routine inspection, any worker who found that the manufactured material shows any anomaly or fault, he or she will proceed to stop all the defective material and at the same time will inform the Quality Control Department, so they can decide the future of the material.


Is correct the past simple used as verb tense in this parragraph that I have traslated. Thank you.


----------



## aztlaniano

... any worker finds/has found ...
El pasado no cuadra con el futuro "will proceed to stop"


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

What about "would find" ? Thanks a lot.


----------



## aztlaniano

Cheeky-Monkey said:


> What about "would find"


No.
Lo mejor sería "any worker *finding* .... should halt ...


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

Un gerundio??? Jamás se me habría ocurrido. Es común en textos formales? 

Por otro lado con lo de "will proceed to stop", ¿no queda bien? Sé que podría espresar lo mismo con "should" y "must"...


----------



## aztlaniano

Cheeky-Monkey said:


> Es común en textos formales?  *Sí, correctísimo.*
> 
> Por otro lado con lo de "will proceed to stop", ¿no queda bien? Sé que podría espresar lo mismo con "should" y "must"...


No veo lo de "stop" (ni "halt", que veo que he puesto). One "stops" a process, an action, not materials. ¿Qué quieres decir, exactamente? ¿Que se retengan? ¿Que se quiten de la cadena? Quizá "hold". Pero deberías abrir otro hilo.


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

Ok, gracias, no sabía la diferencia entre "stop" y "hold", verbo que otras veces he usado en este contexto, lo de "stop" lo he mirado varias veces en el diccionario porque algo así intuia pero no he llegado a encontrar ninguna aclaración. Usaré "hold" o "halt" entonces.


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

Te imporataría darme algnas pistas de como y cuando usar el gerundio como en este caso? Así sabre o podré usarlo en el futuro. Gracias.


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

Ya por último, "will halt/hold" ... estaría mal o queda raro en exte contexto? yo lo he puesto así porque el original no dice nada de "debería"/"deberá" o "tendría"/"tendrá" aunque cierto es que un poco el sentido de la frase ese ese, pero a la vez está describiendo un procedimiento.

Mil gracias.


----------



## aztlaniano

Cheeky-Monkey said:


> Te imporataría darme algnas pistas de como y cuando usar el gerundio como en este caso? Así sabre o podré usarlo en el futuro. Gracias.


A person finding X = A person who finds X


Cheeky-Monkey said:


> Ya por último, "will halt/hold" ... estaría mal o queda raro en exte contexto? yo lo he puesto así porque el original no dice nada de "debería"/"deberá" o "tendría"/"tendrá"


Si no quieres usar "should" o "must", podrías poner "shall" (stop/retain/...), es más formal y más bien británico. Pero "must" sirve igual para indicar que algo tiene que hacerse sin falta.


----------



## Milton Sand

Cheeky-Monkey said:


> En aquellos casos en que, durante una de las inspecciones rutinarias, alguno de los operarios llegue a encontrar/ encontra*r*e/ encuentre que el material fabricado presenta alguna anomalía o defecto, procederá a la detención de todo el material defectuoso y a su vez, informará a Control de Calidad para que estos últimos decidan el futuro del material.





Cheeky-Monkey said:


> Un gerundio??? Jamás se me habría ocurrido. Es común en textos formales?
> 
> Por otro lado con lo de "will proceed to stop", ¿no queda bien? Sé que podría espresar lo mismo con "should" y "must"...


Hola:
Es que la terminación «-ing» sirve para derivar el _gerund_ (sustantivo), el _present participle_ (adjetivo) y el _infinitive _(forma básica del verbo). Así, «any worker finding...» no significa 'cualquier trabajador encontrando...' sino 'cualquier trabajador que encuentre...', en donde “que encuentre” funciona como oración subordinada adjetiva (que informa algo acerca del sustantivo). Suele ser mi mejor opción para traducir el subjuntivo (_que encontrase_). Nuestro gerundio, en cambio, solo funciona como adverbio de modo/estado.

El “finding” que propone Aztlaniano significaría algo como '_encontrante_', un participio activo, pero eso no se usa en castellano.

Otra cosa: Recuerda que en español podemos usar el futuro simple para señalar un deber/obligación/mandamiento («Amarás al Señor tu Dios...»).

Aztla, ¿Sonará bien así?:
[aquellos casos en que] ...alguno de los operarios *encuentre *que el material fabricado presenta...
[those cases, in which] ...any worker *who happen to find *that the manufactured material proves to have...

...*procederá a la detención* de todo el material defectuoso...
...*will/shall/must continue to confiscate* all of the defective material...


Saludos,


----------



## aztlaniano

Milton Sand said:


> [aquellos casos en que] ...alguno de los operarios *encuentre *que el material fabricado presenta...
> [those cases, in which] ...any worker *who happen to find *that the manufactured material proves to have...
> 
> ...*procederá a la detención* de todo el material defectuoso...
> ...*will/shall/must continue to confiscate* all of the defective material...


Sobra "continue to", y "confiscate" implica quitarle algo a alguien.
No sé cuál podría ser el verbo adecuado porque no acabo de entender de qué se trata.


----------



## Milton Sand

aztlaniano said:


> Sobra "continue to", y "confiscate" implica quitarle algo a alguien.
> No sé cuál podría ser el verbo adecuado porque no acabo de entender de qué se trata.


Hmmm... I think I overdid it a little bit with my interpreting “detención” as the action of holding back something to prevent it from being used.
Thank you,


----------



## aztlaniano

Cheeky-Monkey said:


> Te imporataría darme algnas pistas de c*ó*mo y cu*á*ndo usar el gerundio como en este caso? Así sabre o podré usarlo en el futuro.


Debía aclarar que con "finding", no se usaría "In those cases" ni "If".
Simplemente "Any worker finding X must/should/shall ...."
En cambio:
If any worker finds/should find ...
En those cases in which a worker finds ...


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

Muchas gracias a los dos por toda la info, aún tengo que "procesarla"... pues como no quiero quitar la parte de "in those cases" voy a pone "any worker finds", mi última pregunta, es si pongo "any worker who finds", si ese "who" estaría mal o sería repetitivo dado que ya estoy nombrando a el sujeto "any worker".

Con lo de "detener" me refiero a "hold", creo que es el verbo adecuado, retienes o detienes el material y lo a partas del proceso hasta decicidir que hacer con el.


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

aztlaniano said:


> A person finding X = A person who finds X
> 
> Si no quieres usar "should" o "must", podrías poner "shall" (stop/retain/...), es más formal y más bien británico. Pero "must" sirve igual para indicar que algo tiene que hacerse sin falta.



Gracias porque veo que estaba traduciendo mal el texto en general puesto que cuando en castellano me aparece un futuro que implica obligación, pues no sabía bien como traducirlo y estaba usando "will", aunque por otro lado me aprecía más apropiado usar "should" o "must" pero no estaba segura... no estoy acostumbrada a traducir textos tan formales y rimbombantes.  Mil gracias!!!


----------



## aztlaniano

Cheeky-Monkey said:


> es si pongo "any worker who finds", si ese "who" estaría mal o sería repetitivo dado que ya estoy nombrando a el sujeto "any worker".


Sin "who", y con "a" en lugar de "any" si usas "in those cases in which.
In those cases in which a worker finds (o, mejor, en pasivo, in which X is found ... y todo el resto en pasivo también)
If any worker finds ... (o, mejor, "If X is found ...")


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

"who happens to ... " podría ser una buena opción comodín  no me acordaba de que existía.


----------



## aztlaniano

Cheeky-Monkey said:


> "who happens to ... " podría ser una buena opción comodín  no me acordaba de que existía.


No encaja con "in those cases in which"
Sí se podría decir: In those cases in which a worker happens to find ...
O, sin "those cases": "Any worker who happens to find X during a routine inspection ....


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

aztlaniano said:


> No encaja con "in those cases in which"
> Sí se podría decir: In those cases in which a worker happens to find ...
> O, sin "those cases": "Any worker who happens to find X during a routine inspection ....



mmm o sea que el uso de "who" en este caso depende de si pongo una frase por delante... creo que entiendo (asimilando... jeje) Gracias!


----------



## aztlaniano

Cheeky-Monkey said:


> mmm o sea que el uso de "who" en este caso depende de si pongo una frase por delante...


Tampoco en español pondrías: 

En aquellos casos en que, durante una de las inspecciones rutinarias, alguno de los operarios *qu**e* encontrase que ...  informará a Control de Calidad para que estos últimos decidan el futuro del material.


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

aztlaniano said:


> Tampoco en español pondrías:
> 
> En aquellos casos en que, durante una de las inspecciones rutinarias, alguno de los operarios *qu**e* encontrase que ...  informará a Control de Calidad para que estos últimos decidan el futuro del material.



Cierto, estaba pensando si podría poner "el cual", pero tampoco encaja, lo he pensado y queda como repetitivo... si no suena bien, no me había dado cuenta de que en inglés sucede exactamente lo mismo.

Muuuuuuuchas gracias Azlantiano!!!


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

aztlaniano said:


> A person finding X = A person who finds X
> 
> Si no quieres usar "should" o "must", podrías poner "shall" (stop/retain/...), es más formal y más bien británico. Pero "must" sirve igual para indicar que algo tiene que hacerse sin falta.




Probablemente lo mejor sería que usara "should" o "must" pero en el caso de que decidiera usar "shall" me gustaría saber si "shall" implica también en cierto modo obligatoriedad (must) o deber (should) o simplemente es un futuro que se usa en textos formales en inglés británico? Y si uso "shall" puedo combinarlo con el uso de "will"? GRACIAS DE NUEVO.


----------



## aztlaniano

Cheeky-Monkey said:


> "shall" implica también en cierto modo obligatoriedad


Sí, en segunda y tercera persona "shall" tiene valor de imperativo y "will" es simplemente un futuro. En primera persona, singular o plural, "shall" es simplemente un futuro y "will", en cambio, indica que estás muy decido a hacer la cosa en cuestión.


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

Gracias! Q bien explicas las cosas, da gusto!


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

También podría usar "retain", ¿no?


----------



## aztlaniano

Cheeky-Monkey said:


> También podría usar "retain", ¿no?


No entiendo qué es lo que se hace.
Otra posiblidad: "withdraw"


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

Se revisa la calida de los productos que se están manofacturando, por tanto si hay cualquier problema de calidad se "retienen" aquellos productos que no cumplen los requisitos, se retienen y apartan y se decide si se pueden "recuperar" o volver a usar modificando algo para que sirva para otro fin o para el mismo pero siempre después de que se haya "reprocesado".

"Withdraw" no es un termino más bien usado en biblitocecas y bancos?


----------



## aztlaniano

Cheeky-Monkey said:


> "Withdraw" no es un termino más bien usado en biblitocecas y bancos?


También. Significa "retirar". Aquí podría ser "withdraw X from the production line".


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

O sea puedo usar "withdraw" dentro de este contexto, también puedo usar "retain", o no? Gracias.


----------

